# Messages stuck in outbox?



## davesTT225 (May 22, 2006)

How long do messages stay in your outbox?

I'm trying to sell some wheels and my TT, yet can't seem to be able to respond to anyone!!!

I have a message in there that I sent last night, but no way of attempting to send the message again.

Is this normal?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It will stay in your Outbox until it's read by the recipient - then it moves to your sent box.

HTH


----------



## davesTT225 (May 22, 2006)

ahah! - that makes me a n00b
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N00b


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Might be because email nitifications are not working too - so nobody knows they've been sent a message!


----------

